
Show HN: Hide Telegram stickers in web client - apiraino
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/hide-telegram-stickers/
======
apiraino
A Firefox (+57) extension to troll my Telegram contacts when they use those
ugly stickers.

Stickers (i.e. PNG images) in chats are replaced with some HTML code.

I ain't no javascript developer, so it's bad code.

But it was fun learning something new.

[https://gitlab.com/apiraino/hide-telegram-
stickers](https://gitlab.com/apiraino/hide-telegram-stickers)

Help me improve it!

